# Gym buzz!



## ianbilly (Jun 16, 2017)

Since i was told to up my exercise i joined a gym and now usually do 3 times a week. I starts getting a bit addictive, i enjoy the buzz of feeling fitter & healthier within myself. I used to play sports but age and wear caught up on my knees but since i started again i know my limitations and don't try to overdo things, i'm glad i took the plunge. Massive bonus is as my body changes and is getting leaner, Mrs Ianbilly says she is loving the new 'me' even more!!!


----------



## Copepod (Jun 16, 2017)

Good on you. Glad you've found something you enjoy. Indoor exercise isn't my thing and I'm away from home, so I'm looking forward to lido swimming this weekend, especially as the parkrun I was intending to do is cancelled due to a charity event. Last night cycled out of town to join orienteering friends for a run, including orchid spotting.


----------



## ianbilly (Jun 16, 2017)

Copepod said:


> Good on you. Glad you've found something you enjoy. Indoor exercise isn't my thing and I'm away from home, so I'm looking forward to lido swimming this weekend, especially as the parkrun I was intending to do is cancelled due to a charity event. Last night cycled out of town to join orienteering friends for a run, including orchid spotting.


I love swimming but sadly my local pool got closed due to council cuts and being a land lubber in West Yorkshire the coast is 70 miles away. I think my nearest pool is around 5 miles away but when i checked it was under refurbishment so its on hold for the minute


----------



## Copepod (Jun 16, 2017)

I'm still intending to swim at Ilkley Lido when I get back home to W Yorks - if it's good enough for the Brownlee brothers' training...


----------

